# Like to share some pics of my Shed in Sydney



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know how you have such a clean shed RodW mine is 7 x 8 meters and I also have a 6 by 4 meter shed. And I still don't have enough room

Here are some pics of my 7x8 meter shed and the equipment, it's still being cleaned up after all the renos but should all be done by next weekend.
This is my old Mill soon to be replaced with a HM48 http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/M126


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 14, 2013)

This is my lathe that I imported myself from China.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 14, 2013)

This is my drill press I scored at an auction fitted on the bench complete with sheers for $60.00. And in front the band saw ex display with vise handle missing for $150.00.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 14, 2013)

To the left is my surface grinder still needing to be wired to inverter as it is 3 phase, and to the right my sand blasting cabinet.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 14, 2013)

This is my wood working corner with wood lathe and drop saw.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 14, 2013)

Belt sander, wood working band saw and in the back ground the 2 tone engine crane to move machinery and stationary engine when restoring them. Some of my engines weigh anywhere between 100 to 380Kg.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 14, 2013)

My storage shelves, and my favourite the parts draws which sits on a turntable and holds up to 2,500 different parts on 0.5 meters of floor space and it's full of all sorts of nuts,bolts, screws, rivets you name it, it's in there. I scored it about 15 years ago for $1,800.00 and worth every cent.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 14, 2013)

And our old kitchen put to good use. And then some more tool cupboards, but I need a bigger shed.

Been trying to clean it out, but man it's hard having to part with STUFF, sometimes I had to close my eyes and throw what was in my hands without looking what I was throwing. Got a whole trailer full of stuff and got son to take it to the tip otherwise most of it would have come back. And I still haven't got enough room. I just can't understand why sheds shrink as they get older, I wonder if it has something to do with climate change


----------



## tinkera (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi Tinkerer58,
                      Thanks for the pics, must post pics of my shed one day. Love the old kitchen, really dresses the shed up. The turntable drawers look just like the ones Jaycar use. Hope you get more time in the shed soon.
tinkera


----------



## vascon2196 (Jul 14, 2013)

There is almost never enough time for the shed....


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Jul 14, 2013)

thanks for sharing nice set up


----------



## ZipSnipe (Jul 23, 2013)

Love that tower of small parts storage, very nice !!!!


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 24, 2013)

So do I Zip, they are now worth about $5,300 with turntable. Would never spend that now, I'd be making my own from plywood with perspex fronts and my own carousel base.


----------



## rodw (Jul 24, 2013)

Tinkerer58 said:


> I don't know how you have such a clean shed RodW mine is 7 x 8 meters and I also have a 6 by 4 meter shed. And I still don't have enough room



Only tidy when I take the photos. You have to clean up after each job or you have no room in a mini shed. This has been hard when the shed is still evolving.

You have an awesome setup though. The little drawers I have used are only $35 each from element 14 so you could make your own carousel pretty reasonably priced. Oops better define reasonable! If you did 3 rows high x 3 units wide x 4 sides, that is $1260! I have spent about $1500-1800 on storage and it was so well worth it!


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 24, 2013)

hi rodw
Mine stands about 2 meters tall by 500mm sq, I'm going to have to move some things around because you don't realise how heavy screws get and the stuff I regularly use are on one side in the top drawers so it has a bit of a lean at the moment.


----------



## gus (Jul 25, 2013)

Tinkerer58 said:


> This is my lathe that I imported myself from China.




Hi Timkerer.

Must have been a big savings. Landed price less the markup by Oz vendors.

Is the DRO made in China too.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah Gus all Chinese including DRO and big saving got the whole thing in my shed for about $2600. Only problem with Chinese DRO is the Chinglish instruction manual, every time I moved the saddle 1mm DRO said 5mm, took me 3 days to translate what it said in the manual to set it correctly. Then read through the rest and they gave figures and totaled them and the math was not right either LOL. Eventually I will see if the Chinese girl at work can translate thing better seeing she thinks in Chinglish. I may even see if I can down load the manual in Chinese and get her to translate it properly, mainly the sections I would be using for the lathe, no point translating the milling operations when fitted to the lathe.


----------



## Tinkerer58 (Aug 4, 2013)

My new Baby has arrived, 4 hours work getting it on and off the trailer and into it's location. hard moving 400Kg around, specially when tall and top heavy.


----------

